# December 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jan 12, 2019)

Congratulations to @D7K for "Prohodna Cave - The Eyes of God"


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 12, 2019)

Congrats!

Excellent image.


----------



## D7K (Jan 12, 2019)

Wow, Thank you all


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 13, 2019)

Well done........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 13, 2019)

Iconic photo! Congrats!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2019)

Well deserved; congratulations!


----------



## otherprof (Jan 13, 2019)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @D7K for "Prohodna Cave - The Eyes of God"


Congratulations! Lots of great competition, but this is the one I'll always remember.


----------



## uk_mark (Jan 13, 2019)

Well done Chris, Nice job.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 13, 2019)

Congrats!


----------

